# more poisons for ya jim needs some info and prices



## bottlediger (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok here are some more poisons I would like to find out some more info on. Jim, if you know anything and prices I would again apreasete it. Thanks here are the pics. the first cobalt one is embossed 1/2 oz carbolic acid use with caution POISON and on the bottom OCP ACID CARB. It stands about 2.5 inches tall.


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 13, 2006)

This next one is amber and is embossed Poison on the sides it has the lable still on and reads dispensary tablets no 21 digitalin pure 1-4 grain Poison parke, davis & co detroit Mich same hight as the cobalt one


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 13, 2006)

Heres the pic


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 13, 2006)

This next one is a little fatter and a little smaller then the last. Again poison on both sides and a number 5 on the bottom


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 13, 2006)

This last one is a wooden box with orig. lable


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice finds, Ryan. The cobalt Carbolic Acid is a Canadian poison. They are fairly desirable, and are worth a few bucks. I do not have them listed in my American book, but they appear on eBay sometimes. That would be a good place for price info on that one.

  The amber Parke-Davis KR-9s are around $10-15 in small size. The one with POISON from bottom to top is scarcer than the top to bottom one. I just sold a bottom to top one with the original arsenic label for $27.

  I have no idea what the wooden box would be worth, but it might be a good eBay item as well. Some poison collectors are really into that kind of thing. Again, nice stuff. I hope this info helps. ~Jim

  PS- I just found a 1-oz Carbolic Acid like your 1/2-oz that sold for $20 on eBay. If you decide to sell yours, I may be interested. I like them, and I don't have one. Thanks!


----------

